# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  DermEngine, intelligent dermatology ecosystem, MetaOptima Technology Inc., Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - MetaOptima Technology Inc.

dermengine.com
dermengine.ai

----------


## Airicist

Introducing DermEngine - the world's most advanced skin analytics system

Published on Jul 20, 2016




> DermEngine: An intelligent dermatology platform for medical professionals.
> Powered by years of research, DermEngine is the most advanced imaging, documentation and analytics solution for skin conditions such as cancer while helping you manage your busy workflow with secure cross-platform access.

----------


## Airicist

DermEngine - full body imaging

Published on Sep 19, 2016




> Total Body Photography aids dermatologists in detecting early signs of skin cancer.  This video shows how to upload images to body parts, use the Mole Mapping & Mole Matching tools, and monitor images over time.

----------


## Airicist

DermEngine intelligent dermatology ecosystem

Published on Apr 18, 2019




> How are you improving quality, expanding accessibility, and increasing efficiency for your patients?
> Take advantage of DermEngine's intelligent dermatology ecosystem to capture, assign, analyze, and document images with optimized precision.
> 
> Powered by artificial intelligence, you're supported at every step of the care cycle with features like Smart Snap, Total Body Photography and Visual Search for smart, evidence-based clinical decisions.

----------


## Airicist

DermEngine | Optimizing your workflows

Published on June 8, 2019




> Is your practice overworked? With a growing need for dermatology services, it's important that you have time to focus on what matters most- your patients. Adopt an intelligent dermatology solution with accessible, efficient, and quality services designed to support you at every step of the care cycle for optimized workflows!

----------


## Airicist

Intro to DermEngine | Account basics

Apr 9, 2020




> In this video we will go over the basics of how DermEngine, our intelligent dermatology software, can support your daily clinical workflows. Learn how to use the DermEngine mobile app, add clinical and dermoscopic images, perform basic analytics with the support of artificial intelligence (AI), add diagnoses, and share patients’ cases.

----------

